# R34 for Photoshoot tomorrow - Cash waiting.



## chris_py (Nov 25, 2019)

*+++ EDIT - Found someone! thanks all +++*


Hi all!

Bit last minute but we have a photo shoot booked near Belfast tomorrow morning, does anyone know someone in Northern Ireland with an R34 GT-R? Cash waiting =)

Thanks all!
*+++ EDIT - Found someone! thanks all +++*


----------

